# It's been a long long time... so a lot of FOTDs !



## shlikah (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi !


As I say in the title, it's really been a long time... (and my english is still too bad !)
My last FOTD must be a year ago... And I like to think I improve my make-up skill... You gonna tell me...


So here we go for some (a lot of...) FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







1. Light pink and gray eyes

- paintpot Perky as a base
- Phloof!, Dabling, Shale, Mothbrown, Cloudburst e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara
- khol Fascinating
- blush True Romantic
- lipglass Cult Fave











and then with a little bit of Passionate on the pale pink : 







2. Green Eyes

- shadestick Lucky Jade
- Rose Blanc, Wondergrass, Big T, Stormwatch, Cloudburst e/s
- black UD liner
 - black Chanel Inimitable mascara
- black Nina Ricci Khol













3. Pink and purple

- paintpot Perky as a base
- Phloof!, Thunder, Meet the Fleet e/s
- pigment Lovely Lily, BellBottomBlue
- black UD liner
  - black Chanel Inimitable mascara


















4. Turquoise

- paintpot Rollickin'
- Parrot, Prussian, Meet the Fleet
- pigment Teal, BellBottomBlue
- black UD liner
   - black Chanel Inimitable mascara













5. Bright green eyes

- shadestick Lucky Jade
- Going Bananas, Dazzlelight, Humid, Wondergrass e/s
- liner clubbing Bourjois Electro Blue
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol


















6. Soft eyes (the one I prefer)

- paintpot Rollickin' as a base
- Dazzlelight, Parrot, Hepcat, Fig1 e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush Joyous
- lipglass Cult Fave























7. Fire eyes

- paintpot Perky as a base
- Dazzlelight, Going Bananas, Juiced, Firespot, Coppering e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush Peaches
- lipstick Sci-Fi Delity
- lipglass Pink Grapefruit


















8. Blue and Green eyes

- PPUD
- Phloof!, Parrot, Wondergrass e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol













9. Aqua eyes

- PPUD
- Dazzlelight, Jewel Blue e/s
- liner clubbing Bourjois Electro Blue
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush True Romantic
- lipglass Cult Fave













10. Light Blue

- paintpot Rollickin' as a base
- Phloof!, Parrot, Stormwatch, Cloudburst, Zonk Bleu, Nylon e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara
- MUFE "Bleu Canard" khol
- blush True Romantic
- lipglass Atmospheric













11. Kaki and pink

- PPUD
- Blanc Type, Saturnal, Jest, Passionate e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush Joyous
- 3DGlass TouchPoint













12. Bluestorm Eyes

- paintpot Electrosky as a base
- Bluestorm, Cloudburst, Phloof! e/s
- pigment Mutiny
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara
- MUFE "Bleu Canard" khol


















13. Sea&Sky ElectroFlash

- PPUD
- Sea&Sky Electroflash duo e/s
- Submarine, Stormwatch e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush Style
- lipglass Atmospheric













14. Classic pin-up make-up

- PPUD
- Blanc Type, Handwritten, Signed Sealed e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush X-Rocks
- lipstick Lady Bug


















15. Blue and gold eyes

- PPUD
- Solar White, Cool Heat, Magnetic Fields, Twinks e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush X-Rocks
- lipstick Patisserie


















16. "Tropical Showflower" make-up

- PPUD
- Solar White, Wondergrass, Hepcat, Jest e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush X-Rocks
- lipstick Eden Rocks























18. Cool Heat

- PPUD
- Solar White, Going Bananas, Gulf Stream, Cool Heat e/s
- black UD liner
- black Chanel Inimitable mascara 
- black Nina Ricci khol
- blush X-Rocks
- lipglass Pink Grapefruit




















Soooo, let's go with criticism, comments, advices... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm open to every comments !
Which look do you prefer, what do I have to do to improve, to change... ?




And again, please excuse my bad english !


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

they are all gorgeous i love all of them!!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 19, 2008)

GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 19, 2008)

All of them are beautiful!
I really like the "green eyes" one, it makes your eye color intense!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 19, 2008)

all looks are very pretty!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

You look great in any color and you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 19, 2008)

great looks !


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 19, 2008)

You are so pretty & each look is just gorgeous!  The only thing I would suggest is just to trim up your brows a bit.  The shape is great though!  Otherwise, your looks are flawless!


----------



## nikki (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow----I love every one of those EOTDs!!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 19, 2008)

they're all fabulous! i especially love #7 & 13.


----------



## beisquare (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW...Your eyeliner is amazing, could you do a tut for that? - Thanks!


----------



## rbella (Jul 19, 2008)

Your blending is awesome!  I love the color combos!  Perfect!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 19, 2008)

They are all so pretty


----------



## LadyMija (Jul 19, 2008)

They're all gorgeous!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 19, 2008)

There are so many gorgeous looks here. As much as I'd like to tell you what I love about each of them I think I'd be here for a while lolz. I will just say well done and your blending skills are amazing. You use a lot of shades that I absolutely adore and I love your liner in pic 13 (with the orange look).


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 19, 2008)

i love the choice of color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## princess_leah (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the orange look the best, but great job with all of them!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 19, 2008)

Every single look is absolutely* gorgeous!!!*
And, what *beautiful* eyes you have!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree that they ALL look so beautiful and what beautiful eyes, and cute dimple in your chin!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 19, 2008)

I need to look at these again. I couldn't concentrate on anything but the liner skills!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 19, 2008)

Very pretty looks! You look great in blues and greens, and your liner is awesome!


----------



## Starbright211 (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't pick a favorite, you look gorgeous in ALL of them...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow!! I Absolutely Love All These Looks!!


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jul 20, 2008)

All the look are gorgeous. Great blending job!


----------



## woopsydaissy (Jul 20, 2008)

You have gorgeous eyes and so much talent! I really like all of these looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I might try to copy some of them.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 20, 2008)

You have a lovely complexion! I love that first look!


----------



## shlikah (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You are so pretty & each look is just gorgeous!  The only thing I would suggest is just to trim up your brows a bit.  The shape is great though!  Otherwise, your looks are flawless!_

 
My brows are waxed on each pic, but in fact they do what they want, even if I put glue on them  I think I must "cut" the "falling part" of them, but I'm afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beisquare* 
_WOW...Your eyeliner is amazing, could you do a tut for that? - Thanks!_

 
I made a video tut on this with two examples, but I dunno where to post it here. It's on my blog but I saw it was forbidden to put blog link in message, so I'll have a look on the board to find the right place to put it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thank you again, I don't know if you remember what I had posted last year here... 
-for information : http://specktra.net/f166/blue-eyes-l...18/#post784238 and http://specktra.net/f166/paradisco-c...17/#post782084 were my two last FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

My make-ups have changed ! lol


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 20, 2008)

i am speechless because of your amaaazing cheekbones
and also your mad skillz


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 20, 2008)

they are all really pretty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 20, 2008)

You have gorgeous eyes & major talent girl! Lovin all the looks


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely looks, all of them!


----------



## shlikah (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Trixxy (Jul 20, 2008)

Indeed, you're liner looks great in all pix.  I aim to achieve that slick wing.  Very pretty.


----------



## clamster (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your eyes!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!! All of them!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 20, 2008)

You've got skills!!!! Those were amazing!


----------



## concertina (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy Cow!! I love your color combos and placement and your blending skills are to *die* for!


----------



## trammie (Jul 20, 2008)

love the colors, such good blending!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 20, 2008)

your lining skills are awesome!!


----------



## MJHaut (Jul 21, 2008)

they're all beautiful!  i particularly love the khaki and pink... and PLEASE  do an eyeliner tutorial!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jul 21, 2008)

i reallllly like how you do your eyeliner! very precise!! great job!!
you remind me of amy adams from enchanted


----------



## melliquor (Jul 21, 2008)

Your blending is crazy... perfect.  I love them all.  I think my favourite ones were the Fire Eyes, blue ones, and the pinup girl one (Handwritten & Signed, Sealed).  You have convinced me that I need to get Blanc Type and Handwritten.

You should def post your FOTDs more often.


----------



## shlikah (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you very much ! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MJHaut* 

 
_they're all beautiful!  i particularly love the khaki and pink... and PLEASE  do an eyeliner tutorial!!!_

 
I did a video which you'll find in the video tutorial "part" of the board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know the quality is really poor, but I made it with a standard camera and that were my first two videos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next one will be more explained and a better quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





melliquor > I'll try to post more often


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome looks. Love the liner skills!


----------



## Calico (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW! your blending is something amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Only think i would do is neaten the brows... your eyemakeup is FLAWLESS! beautiful!

How long will it take to do blending like that! sigh.... one day I hope to be as good as you!


----------



## shlikah (Jul 21, 2008)

I spend around 15 minutes each morning for my eye make-up (but I looooove these 15 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

My brows are on the way to be more controlled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm working on this point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_i reallllly like how you do your eyeliner! very precise!! great job!!
*you remind me of amy adams from enchanted*_

 

you're not the only one to compare me with amy adams, I think that's because of the nose and the eyes, not exactly the same, but... (that's not easy to make a good comparison in an other language lol )


----------



## innocent (Jul 21, 2008)

very inspiring, all of them, but I think green and neutral ones point out the best in you. you look very nice and gentle


----------



## Marijka (Jul 21, 2008)

You are so pretty!!! And your eyes are amazing!


----------



## beautyku (Jul 21, 2008)

ooh my.. you are smashing beutiful, all the looks are awsome


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love the way you wear makeup. You've really inspired me to try to wear more color, I tend to shy away from it


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 21, 2008)

*~*Beautiful looks!!!*~*


----------



## Ciara (Jul 21, 2008)

great looks!!!  all of them.


----------



## delidee32 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow you are so pretty! Luv luv all the looks


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!  They are all lovely!!  I really really love look 2 "Green Eyes"...I really wanna try that look myself!  It makes your eyes pop & look so beautiful!!!


----------



## jbid (Jul 22, 2008)

i love all of them but i'd really like to copy your pin-up look. 
i think i'll bookmark this thread to use as a guide!


----------



## shlikah (Jul 22, 2008)

oh you're so nice ! 
I really love greens since I got married because my wedding dress was green, so I tried green looks (but in fact I made a gold and brown look for the wedding) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The pin-up look is perhaps the more easy to do : the most difficult part of the make-up is to be forbidden to use flashy colours


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 22, 2008)

All of these look great.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 26, 2008)

so very pretty! thanks so much for the inspirations.


----------



## lucindaS (Jul 26, 2008)

I like your make up and I really really like your eyes!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 26, 2008)

love looks. You have amazingly blue eyes! I know soooo many people with blue eyes that fear wearing blue shadow, but I must say you wear it with pride and it looks FAB on you! 

I really like the way you did your liner on the fire eyes. My fave look out of all of them was between the green look and the bright green look! Makes me wanna wear more green shadow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And after seeing some of your looks I really wish I could get my hands on Goin' Bananas! It's probably the one shadow that I really regret not having now.


----------



## shlikah (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you so much for your comments on my make-up and on my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goin' Bananas is the best yellow e/s I never owned ! I loved C-Shock e/s but here in France we had only 3 items of each in a store. So I only managed to get Goin Bananas, Wondergrass and BigT. I'm looking for the others since last year, and I finally manage to find Eyepopping and Bang On Blue ! yeah


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like the 2nd picture - Green eyes, so beautiful.


----------



## kariii (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there! I just realized your blog is in French. That's awesome! I grew up in Morocco before moving to the states. BTW, your eyeliner and blending skills are to die for.


----------



## stellarrina (Sep 13, 2008)

all the colors you chose complimented you very well


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh so many pretty eyes!
Really like the numbers: 1,2,3,12,16. Actually, all of them are really pretty!


----------



## KTB (Sep 14, 2008)

LOVE the green and fire eyes ones!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous! I liove them all! Specially the blues/teals/turqouise


----------



## cuteillusi0ns (Sep 15, 2008)

oh wow, those are some stunning fotds.
yummyy :] you did alot of nice looks, some bright, some neutral.
i love all of them, i'd look at one and be like "OU THIS IS MY FAV!!" then i'd see the next one and be like "okay now i'm confused again :[" LOL
every single one of them is gorgouess...
good job!


----------



## Calico (Sep 15, 2008)

LOVE THEM ALL! amazing work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much - very inspiring!


----------



## Pika (Sep 15, 2008)

It's difficult to try one!! All are faboulous! Thank you!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW! Love them all!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE 7 and 14!!! Very cool!


----------



## mreichert (Sep 15, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!  I love each of these looks!!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 15, 2008)

Very pretty!  I like the colors you used and the way you blended them.  Your poor brows are SO curly!  You might benefit from some brow wax or brow gel or something along those lines.

Can you tell me the color you used on the outer V in this pic?  Is it bell bottom blue?  Do you know if that was LE?  I can't find it on the website.


----------



## charlieee (Sep 16, 2008)

all of them are so pretttyyyyy!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 16, 2008)

You are just too gorgeous!


----------



## shlikah (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow thanks a lot ladies ! 
I'm working on my brows : I think they'll probably be cut in few days... Ahahah They will stop worrying me ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OliveButtercup > Yes indeed, that's Bell Bottom Blue in the outer corner, "emphasized" with Rollickin' Painpot which is used just under. It's a LE piggy from Naughty Nauticals collection


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 24, 2008)

Your looks are really amazing. You look great on each one of them!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 24, 2008)

lovely fotds!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 25, 2008)

great FOTDs and i love your eyelashes!!


----------

